
Living in a Batting Cage (or One Example of How Crazy People Have a Better Chance at Success) - chaostheory
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/01/sports/01cage.html?ex=1340942400&en=6957d371a295eb7e&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
chaostheory
I think one of the major differences between younger people in college and
traditional adults, is the willingness to do something both different and
risky.

The older you get, the more questions such as "why don't I have a stable job?"
or "why don't have a mortage and a house?" become stronger and stronger in
your mind... and your ideas become more conventional... and your willingness
to take crazy risks drops dramatically....

